# Corsair XMS 2 4 GB



## Aks-ty (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebes Corsair Team!

Ich habe 2 kaputte Kits des oben beschriebenen Speichers hier liegen.
Da ich auf diesen ja Lifetime Garantie hab würde ich diese gerne reparieren oder austauschen lassen.
Jetzt kommt die große frage.
Wo kann ich eine RMA beantragen und wo kann ich die hin schicken???
Ist schade um den Speicher.

MFG Aks-ty


----------

